# The Pink Farm, Scotland - March 2014



## Stussy (Apr 9, 2014)

Ahh how I love my Farms and cottages!

Recent drive through the countryside in search of some derps, I was heading for a cottage I hoped would be a potential and passed this on route. The place I was looking to explore happened to still be lived in, so what was going to be a quick stop here, turned into a 2 hour explore of this jolly wee place!








 









 






 






 














 









 





This was a total joy to explore, plenty to see, but not too much either, and the views were rather nice!

Thanks for looking!
​


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 9, 2014)

Pink house hey?! That's different! 

Great report


----------



## steveT (Apr 9, 2014)

Love the lanterns and oil cans. Thanks.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice little find that and some real nice photos


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 9, 2014)

really great photos of a great place..It is very....pink.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 10, 2014)

Belting find! thanks for sharing.


----------



## peroxidetim (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess you found plenty condom-wraps in de the pink rooms?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2014)

Ace stuff, so much still left! Looks a lovely 
Fantastic photos as usual!  

(Can you just remove the vehicle pic please )


----------



## the_oblique (Apr 10, 2014)

amazing, totally untouched. this has to be one of my favourite posts ive read


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow, that pink!
Nice pics, I especially like the first and last ones


----------



## DJhooker (Apr 10, 2014)

what a nice place!


----------



## MrDan (Apr 10, 2014)

Now that I like! Would love to have a mooch around this. I wonder why you chose the name Pink Farm though?


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 10, 2014)

Wowser, that's pink alright. Fantastic shots. Loving the antiques in there.


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 10, 2014)

Superb quality photographs, superb location.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone, much appreciated. The pink hallway was a bit of a shock, almost blinded me!

Also apoligies for the first pic, really need my sensor cleaned 

Removed the car pic as requested


----------



## krela (Apr 11, 2014)

I think this needs renaming the PIIIIIIIIIIINK farm!

Nice one Stussy.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 11, 2014)

WOW. That staircase is certainly PINK! Nice found and thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, thats is pink,yikes! Fab shots there, looks an ace little place


----------



## billygroat (Apr 14, 2014)

Super place!


----------



## Polski69 (May 4, 2014)

How close is this to Aberdeen?
Kinda new to this kinda stuff, Only explored a couple of places and kinda interested in this one


----------



## roomthreeonefive (May 4, 2014)

guess previous owners were colour blind


----------



## Stussy (May 9, 2014)

Polski69 said:


> How close is this to Aberdeen? Kinda new to this kinda stuff, Only explored a couple of places and kinda interested in this one


Over 1 mile away from Aberdeen


----------



## Ghostrecon (May 9, 2014)

Great pics, and what a gem of a place to visit.


----------

